# EvenTT07 Yorkshire Sunday cruise



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

I will be going down Sunday, so anybody coming down Harrogate / Leeds way, i would like to join a cruise, or is any Rep sorting out a Yorkshire meet up ?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

If I go, which is likely, Ill be cruising down. We usually meet at the Showcase Cinema car park.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll be going down on Sunday as well, probably get on M1 at J40, so that's three of us


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

sounds good to me guys, early days but it's a start, is there a Yorkshire rep ?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

boss429 said:


> sounds good to me guys, early days but it's a start, is there a Yorkshire rep ?


I used to do it (Ive done many roles in TTOC and stuck at none of them :roll: ) and not sure who does now.

What time at Showcase Cinema?


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Im going down from Lincolnshie but on Saturday if anyone else is going Saturday let know


Sara


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> If I go, which is likely, Ill be cruising down. We usually meet at the Showcase Cinema car park.


You not going for the Saturday night Rich?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mav696 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > If I go, which is likely, Ill be cruising down. We usually meet at the Showcase Cinema car park.
> ...


No, its only down the road from Leeds so no need this year


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As soon as it's decided whether this thread is for the Saturday or Sunday, I'll attached it to the master cruise thread.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Definitely Sunday


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Leg said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good to me guys, early days but it's a start, is there a Yorkshire rep ?
> ...


i can make it as early as we like, i think this post should be attached as the Sunday thread ( Nutts ) and see where we go from there, i keep on looking out for you <Leg> around Leeds not seen you as yet, my parents live in Moortown


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

boss429 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > boss429 said:
> ...


Ta


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

boss429 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > boss429 said:
> ...


Im on the showcase side of Leeds, dont get to the other side much. I dont generally keep a low profile.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Wouldn't mind joining you as you come past Sheffield. I can meet you at Woodall Services if that's OK.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

And then there were four


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

ill meet up in sheff


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> Wouldn't mind joining you as you come past Sheffield. I can meet you at Woodall Services if that's OK.


Get yourself down the night before and then we can wet the babys head.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't mind joining you as you come past Sheffield. I can meet you at Woodall Services if that's OK.
> ...


Would love to but Karry's still expressing for baby Olivia :?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > RichT said:
> ...


That doesn't stop the two of us wetting the baby's head. :wink:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


That's true and I would love to but it will have to be some other time as I can't get down until the Sunday


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

So i iv'e just come back from my hols and thought a week on Sunday is the big one ! so are we still meeting at the Showcase ? and what time ?


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Change of plans guys i am going down Saturday staying at the Thistle


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I am off down on Sunday and Ill be at Wooley Edge Services at 10am on Sunday (or can meet at the showcase). Anyone going down want to meet there?

Those further south join us on the way down. PM me for my mobile if you want to meet up.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Leg said:


> I am off down on Sunday and Ill be at Wooley Edge Services at 10am on Sunday (or can meet at the showcase). Anyone going down want to meet there?
> 
> Those further south join us on the way down. PM me for my mobile if you want to meet up.


Just had to change plans due to family issues so will be going down Sunday, ( Leg ) i will pm you


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> I am off down on Sunday and Ill be at Wooley Edge Services at 10am on Sunday (or can meet at the showcase). Anyone going down want to meet there?
> 
> Those further south join us on the way down. PM me for my mobile if you want to meet up.


I'll meet you at Woolley, pm sent with my mobile number.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

PMs recd, responded, sent mobile, arranged, meet you there, car clean but wet, damn I need to clean the inside. Sodding weather, grr.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Would you mind a quick stop at Woodall?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

RichT said:


> Would you mind a quick stop at Woodall?


Leaving Wooly Edge around 10:15am so Ill be there soon after m8.

Mobile PMd.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

See you at Woodall


----------



## boraTT (Aug 27, 2006)

Room for another?
Missus doesn't fancy it due to weather, but i'm going.
I'll meet at woolley


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

ill be at woodall


----------

